# our love from Chinatown Goldens



## chinatow's golden (Feb 27, 2010)

another love - *BIS Chinatown's Accu *

*BIS Chinatown's Accu *



Call name:"ACCU 阿酷"Gender:MHonorifics:BIS / RBIS / BIG / PBIGCountry of origin:ChinaRegistration:FCI CKU-111000608/06Microchip/Tattoo #981098100487986Web site:http://www.chinatowngoldens.com/ Image linked byonny Chan - Chinatown Goldens 
K9：Pedigree: BIS Chinatown's Accu of Golden Resplendence Kennel

























 
__________________


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

They're beautiful! Accu looks like a great hand warmer


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow, both those dogs are STUNNING!!


----------



## chinatow's golden (Feb 27, 2010)

thank you friends


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Who is the dog in your signature picture? Is that Accu? I love the thick ears.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow you have gorgeous goldens!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

GORGEOUS dogs!


----------



## chinatow's golden (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, he is Accu. now he is retire enjoy home life.



Jo Ellen said:


> Who is the dog in your signature picture? Is that Accu? I love the thick ears.


----------

